# Perdu les notes de mon ipad



## usull (5 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Un petit souci !
Je viens de perdre mes notes de mon ipad et j'ai retrouvés à la place celle de mon iphone.???
En faisant une synchronisation de l'ipad j'ai coché la case synchronisé les notes sur itunes, j'ai un macbook pro et donc j'ai retrouvé les notes de mon iphone.

Comment retrouvés celle de mon ipad avec des chose importantes dessus.

merci de me dire si quelqu'un à une solution de ce casse tête de note )


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2013)

Si tes notes n'ont pas été enregistrées sur ton ordi ou dans iCloud, c'est malheureusement perdu.


----------



## usull (6 Mai 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Si tes notes n'ont pas été enregistrées sur ton ordi ou dans iCloud, c'est malheureusement perdu.


@gwen

merci, mais je crois que tu as raison !!


----------

